# More Senior Naughtiness



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I came home today from the supermarket, opened the door and really needed the bathroom. Barnaby was at the door stuffie in mouth, normally I fuss him and we have a cuddle and I give him a treat, today I went straight to the bathroom. I was gone literally about 4 minutes and came out to find him in my bags, surprisingly he hadn't touched any of the food but had managed to rip open a box with a new mobile phone sim card etc in it (I just switched networks), he had eaten 3/4 of it including the sim card. He never ceases to amaze me, he just looked at me with that innocent look of "it wasn't me mum". I have a feeling he was punishing me for not making him priority when I came home!. I spent the afternoon trying to grab a photo of him for the Howloween thread but with no luck. He is most displeased with me, silly boy!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Naughty Barnaby! I can't believe he left the food but went for the sim card. He's such a cheeky little monkey


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Naughty boy 

When I read the title: 'More senior naughtiness', I knew it had to be a thread from you about Mr. Barnaby 

Never a dull moment, hugs to Mr. Naughty


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Heehee! Bad boy, Barnaby! It could have been much worse, I suppose.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> When I read the title: 'More senior naughtiness', I knew it had to be a thread from you about Mr. Barnaby


Same here haha! I was like 'that is definitely Mr Barnaby' before i even clicked on it. He's a big puppy at heart still, bless him


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

The only bit remaining was the sticker with the phone number on it. I phoned it and it went to answerphone, I left a message and told it to hurry up and come out the other end!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope Barnaby has lots of naughtiness for a long time to come!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had the exact same thought...I hope Barnaby continues his naughtiness for a long, long time.
Just think, now he can make your phone calls for you. 
Barnaby, call ..... !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> I had the exact same thought...I hope Barnaby continues his naughtiness for a long, long time.
> Just think, now he can make your phone calls for you.
> Barnaby, call ..... !


LOL, I think Barnaby would like a direct line to Tiny to discuss their senior antics!!


----------

